# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Warning scam

## Rabbit229

dreadful experience sending money to a retailer that would not send me any frogs and can't get my cash back

----------


## smokinsam

> dreadful experience sending money to a retailer that would not send me any frogs and can't get my cash back


That's never good!
However,
It's hard to warn people with the lack of information provided.
But before you do mention the name or names please be certain you exhausted all resources to provide the retailer the opportunity to make it right before putting em on blast.
If you feel you've done as much as you can and could provide proof of said scam if asked than they deserve it.
I've seen this scenario a few times and it's best to be certain your in the right before going forward.
Just my opinion. so do what you must.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dan0263

> dreadful experience sending money to a retailer that would not send me any frogs and can't get my cash back


Your UK aren't you...? As a fellow resident, I'd be interested in the details as a "1 to avoid" should the situation not be resolved

----------


## Jason

Contact them via email a few times, if they don't reply within a month or so, you have that as evidence. Seek legal advice.

----------


## Amy

Moved the thread over to testimonials.

----------


## smokinsam

I can't find it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nevermind got it

----------


## Rabbit229

I'm 100% not getting my money back. I offered to give a deposit for some frogs. I sent £150 to get me started of. I was willing to spent £1000 on the frogs as agreed. The guy I sent the money to said he won't send them till march. So I asked if he will send £150 worth of low market frogs to set me off' until he had imported the other pacman frogs. well the **** hit the fan then! He started to ask for more money and said the £150 was none refundable. Although I did not want a refund I wanted some frogs that he was now willing to send. I now know his plan' he was willing to send over one high end frog and some cheep more popular frogs so he would make a huge profit from me. I've heard some really shocking stuff what this guy has been up to and a lot of  wholesalers will not deal with him any more. 
The messages got quite heated as I was very mad regarding him not willing to send me some frogs after I sent the £150' so some nasty words was  exchanged,the deposit was not for a Pacific morph of frog. And he could not send until march. So I asked for the £150 worth until march and I'd buy them once I knew what I was buying and when they was ready. Was I in the wrong here???? I personally don't think so
was I?
should I have lost my £150?? I don't think so what do you guys think

----------


## Jason

Did you pay by paypal? Should get your money back with that. It's the only way I would do it. Wait til march, if he doesn't send them go to small claims

----------


## AKFROG

You hope people like that end up in jail!

----------


## numb3rb0y

Unless you handed him cash it's exceptionally likely you do have a route to getting the money back without a lawsuit.

That being said it's pretty common for breeders and distributors to do batch delivery runs here, I've had to wait a couple months for a specialty to arrive after paying but it's always been clearly noted in correspondence beforehand.

----------

